# Potential Buy..



## MariHxc (Apr 23, 2007)

this is one of my friend's horses, a 10 year old warmblood mare named Zalmon. she's not broken, which i'm not happy about, but there's something about her that i really like. her mom said i could start working with her, so i'm considering buying her somewhere down the line. she's really out of shape right now, but i still think she's gorgeous. opinions?

i can take better pictures the next time i go. she was really excited when we put her in the indoor and she didn't want to stand still.. so these are the best i have 

[[also,.. excuse the muddy legs! ]]

























and two vidoes;

http://s109.photobucket.com/albums/n77/mariannenastold/zalmon/?action=view&current=100_5653.flv
http://s109.photobucket.com/albums/n77/mariannenastold/zalmon/?action=view&current=100_5651.flv


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Front half I like. Back half...not so much.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

10 years old and not broke. I think you would be better off looking elswhere.....


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

probably good for the experience; but I don't think i would invest more than my time with her... she's cute enough, though.


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

agreed with person above me. She is very pretty but 10 years old and not broken sounds bad. move else wear but the experience would be good for you


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I personaly do not like the looks of her at all. She does seem to have a kind eye though. 

Why is she not trained yet?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't like her build much either. But it may be just because she's out of shape. And not broke at 10 years old may be rather dangerous. She has cute face though.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't care for her overall. I do like her star tho  

To me she just looks like an old brood mare. I don't know that at 10 if she would make a willing mount. I think she would be happier just living out her days in a pasture.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

She looks to have the beginnings of DLSD... her hocks are very very straight!! Take a look at that first picture, her hind legs don't have a bend, it looks like the hock is almost backwards. Her hind pasterns are really long and don't look strong at all. In the videos, her hind end doesn't move well at all, probably because of those hocks. 
Sorry, I don't like her at all... I would give her a pass, she's going to have some issues down the road.


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

I agree, very odd looking hocks! It was the first thing i noticed. 

Have a play with her if you fancy and have the time to spare, it may be good practice and she does have a very kind eye/face and nice big ears. But i would def not take her on as your own.

Good luck!

Elz xx


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah...hocks are a bit odd lol!
I don't really like her that much confo wise- she needs lots of work.


----------



## MariHxc (Apr 23, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Why is she not trained yet?


she has been started, but to my knowledge, just hasn't been ridden much, if any at all. but she has good ground manners, lunges, etc. they got a baby out of her about a year or so ago, but she tried to kill the baby. so obviously they haven't bred her again. 
her baby, Oasis Lonesome Dove;








i can try and get some pictures of her the next time i go to their house. she's a lot cuter in person 

i guess they just haven't had the time to get her started under saddle. they have a breeding farm, so i guess their main priority is the arabians and their babies. 
http://www.oasisfarms.com/home
(on their website, it says Zalmon is 13, but her mom told me she was 10.. so i dunno) she's just in the back pasture with an old percheron named Dixie. it's got about a foot of mud in the front and the back is uneven. i know this isn't the reason she's there, but it almost made me feel like they're back there to be forgotten about. 

and to be completely honest, i didn't even notice her hocks. usually, when i see a new horse, i pick them apart. but with her i didn't for some reason. she's just a big sweetheart and i fell in love with her... so i guess i didn't want anything to be wrong?

i just wanted to buy from someone i knew. i train a few ponies at the farm my mom works at, and we've gotten quite a few that weren't anything like they were when we went and looked at them. so i wanted to be able to buy a horse that i've been working with and know how it is.. since i've never owned a horse before. just trained and ridden.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Even so, I would really give her a pass. It's not just her hocks that make me go "yikes" - her pasterns are very long, and not strong. Honestly, with those two things alone I don't think she should be bred, and am shocked she was. It will limit what she can do under saddle as well.
She does not move well either - with those hocks I would be shocked if she could move off her forehand and balance off her haunches. 
The legs aren't the end of it - her shoulder isn't good, and her haunches are very small in proportion to the rest of her body. She looks awkward.
Not only that, but what kind of a Warmblood is she? She looks more draft cross, not a Warmblood. 
Ultimately it's your choice, so best of luck in your decision.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I think you would have fun working with her, but I wouldn't buy her. If you want to play with her and get her headed in the right direction that's great, but I would pass on buying. You don't need to buy from someone you know, you can look in other places. Just make sure you find out a lot about the person you are buying from if you are nervous. If you buy from someone in your area, someone you know will either have heard of them or know them.


----------



## MariHxc (Apr 23, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> Not only that, but what kind of a Warmblood is she? She looks more draft cross, not a Warmblood.


she's a tb/percheron. i was looking at a warmblood at the time i posted, so i think that's why i put wb not a draft cross. my mistake!

i'm not going to be buying her. i think i'm going to be trying to get a hold of CANTER or another ott rescue.. hopefully i'll have better luck there!


----------



## MariHxc (Apr 23, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> Not only that, but what kind of a Warmblood is she? She looks more draft cross, not a Warmblood.


she's a tb/percheron. i was looking at a warmblood at the time i posted, so i think that's why i put wb not a draft cross. my mistake!

i'm not going to be buying her. i think i'm going to be trying to get a hold of CANTER or another ott rescue.. hopefully i'll have better luck there!


----------



## MariHxc (Apr 23, 2007)

MariHxc said:


> this is one of my friend's horses, a 10 year old tb/percheron mare named Zalmon. she's not broken, which i'm not happy about, but there's something about her that i really like. her mom said i could start working with her, so i'm considering buying her somewhere down the line. she's really out of shape right now, but i still think she's gorgeous. opinions?
> 
> i can take better pictures the next time i go. she was really excited when we put her in the indoor and she didn't want to stand still.. so these are the best i have
> 
> ...


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Aaaaah, I thought she looked like a draft cross. Hehe, i was scratching my head over what type of warmblood she could be as well


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good Idea. I was going to mention that there is a window of oppurtunity when training horses, i know it varies on some breeds, but I think after 5 years you are better off walking away....


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I love her and her color. A perch or perch cross for sure. I love her. What would you want to do with her?


----------

